

Not Exactly Tim the Enchanter - kennethlove
http://brack3t.com/not-exactly-tim-the-enchanter.html

======
ptgloden
Class based views have really helped me get rid of ugly, complex, and deeply
nested form handling views. I recommend looking at the source for the form
wizard views mentioned in the article as well as all the views and mixins in
django.views.generic.edit. As the article mentions, their features aren't
always completely documented, but the code is very easy to follow.

~~~
kennethlove
Yeah, I'm (the author) a giant fan of CBVs in Django. Sadly, the form wizard
views, although class-based and fairly sprawling, don't seem to be very
friendly to experimentation. It seems to be a pretty locked-in workflow that's
horribly undocumented. Hence the post.

------
bengl3rt
Nice to find someone else who turned the second "e" in their name into a "3"

------
teffen
I know this may come off as elitist but why not just use Rails? There are many
great things to love about Python but Django is not one of them.

~~~
kennethlove
I'm not even sure how to respond to this comment.

Django is a solid framework with tons of real-world example of that very fact.
Rails is a fine framework, too, but it's in a language I don't enjoy and is,
to me, no where near as elegant as Django (usually) is.

I'm also not sure I see the point is commenting on a post about a feature of a
framework with, essentially "swap your entire stack over to my favorite
language". Maybe you have some way to backup your statement?

